

Richard Feynman’s Love Letter to His Wife Sixteen Months After Her Death - denzil_correa
http://www.farnamstreetblog.com/2013/08/richard-feynmans-love-letter-to-his-wife-sixteen-months-after-her-death/

======
serf
"PS Please excuse my not mailing this — but I don’t know your new address."

I like that.

